# The spinning Jenny



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

May start a build of the spinning Jenny, not sure yet but it would be neat to make.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

It was invented so a person could spin more than one thread at a time, i seen a good video but can`t find it now.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Here`s a more modern example.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG2hG1SLdoQ&feature=related[/ame]

Here`s the video i was looking for.

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/31667-industrial-revelations-spinning-jenny-video.htm


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh, would love to see how you built that. 
i think before too long, everybody wants to visit you and see/try all the spinning devices you built.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I think we are going to go forward with building the Jenny, it will be a eight spindle model. I was wondering what i was going to spin on it to watch it work as it would take a lot of fiber. I came up with the idea of using balls of kite string, that way it could be used over and cheap.
I`m waiting for that oak we cut to dry a little more befor we get started.
I`m lucky to have a wife that gets right out there and helps build this stuff, praise the Lord.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Whooooeeeeee!!!!! Ring side seats


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a start on the Jenny today.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pitchy...you are amazing. I have never met anyone that says they are going to do soemthing and gets started right away! I can't wait to see the video of this one!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Callieslamb said:


> Pitchy...you are amazing. I have never met anyone that says they are going to do soemthing and gets started right away! I can't wait to see the video of this one!


Ha, your right, the way of the world isn`t it, lol.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Pitchy, in one post you casually mention that you're thinking of building something and two posts down...there it is!! You are totally amazing!


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

No time like the present, could be dead in a hour.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Got a lot done today, it`s really cool and works. :dance:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy do you have visit hours?? 
i will ask my neighbor if he is interested to move to minesota :happy2:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> pitchy do you have visit hours??
> i will ask my neighbor if he is interested to move to minesota :happy2:


:thumb: Anyone is welcome at any time :thumb:

My name is Lenn by the way for anyone that would rather :buds:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

It`s coming right along, got the wood for the flywheel glued up, everything else is done.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

awesome  
justhave a question...... do you need a storage room for your spinning wheels? LOL :teehee:


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

How does it work?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Callieslamb said:


> How does it work?


Susanne, i`m long past out of room 

http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/31667-industrial-revelations-spinning-jenny-video.htm


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Amazing. I wondered how one person spun more than 1 thread at a time. It still looks like a lot of work though!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

Pitchy said:


> Susanne, i`m long past out of room
> 
> http://videos.howstuffworks.com/discovery/31667-industrial-revelations-spinning-jenny-video.htm



i have some room. :gaptooth:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Watch this. :rock:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CG2hG1SLdoQ[/ame]


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)




----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

husband and i decided you must be a genius.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Genius :hysterical: naw just crazy enough to try anything once. :gaptooth:
Thanks for your replies. 
I made a new crank for the flywheel, didn`t like the one in the picture.
Stat tuned tomorrow should be done. :sing:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Gettin close. :happy2:


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Success, a working Spinning Jenny :bouncy:
Comments are appreciated. :goodjob:


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

:thumb::rock::bow::bow::goodjob::kissy:

no words


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Susanne and husband, i loaded it with store bought yarn just to show how it works. It`s a nice piece of history.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

do you know how the drafting would work?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

I believe when this type machine was made it was used for spinning cotton whih came in thin rope like rolags. If ya watch that video i posted above a ways showing the spinning mule ya can see what it looks like on the big rollers in the back. I think this machine was adapted to spin wool later on but i`m not sure what changes they made it would be interesting to see how it was done.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

there is wool pencil roving on the market. i guess this should work too?
are you planning to try the jenny with wool?


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Don`t know maybe sometime i`ll try some.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Couple finished pics with some polly on it, lots of grain in that pine.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy maybe you should go to a fibere festival with the jenny and demonstrate how this works. i bet there would be a lot of interest in her.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

There`s a couple spinning clubs in the area maybe i`ll get in touch and see if they want to play. :drum:


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You take my breath away.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, glad you like it.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pitchy do you know ravelry? this is the biggest fiber community i know of. you have to sign up to go and see all the groups. i strongly believe you will have a big group of fans over there


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> pitchy do you know ravelry? this is the biggest fiber community i know of. you have to sign up to go and see all the groups. i strongly believe you will have a big group of fans over there


Thanks but no thanks, i`m only here because i was invited by another member, friends from another board.
I had fun making the spinning wheels and glad everyone enjoyed the pictures but i`ll probably take a break from building them .
I`m content, thanks.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i will miss you and the adventure to see wheels getting built. 

how about starting to build looms for a bit of change? 
would looooove to see that too


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Hey Pitchy, good to see you over here! Looks like you beat me here by a little bit.

You'all keep an eye on this guy, he's full of surprises. He's been making all sorts of things for ages, he's pretty talented.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Malamute said:


> Hey Pitchy, good to see you over here! Looks like you beat me here by a little bit.
> 
> You'all keep an eye on this guy, he's full of surprises. He's been making all sorts of things for ages, he's pretty talented.


Hey buddy good to see ya, i`m running out of ideas and energy. :spinsmiley:


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Pitchy - I agree you are something else! Incredible! I always look forward to your posts first when I come here now. Thanks for sharing with us, and I hope your break isn't too long.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks Dandish, i did start another one today, a all steel treadler.
I`m in no hurry so it will be a slow build.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

pictures??????? please


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

susanne said:


> pictures??????? please


I started a new thread.


----------



## Pitchy (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks, shot another short video of the yarn coming off the spindles and the bobbins when i moved the arm back.


----------

